# Online shopping in Dubai - shipping, etc.



## Donatella (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi everyone

I wanted to order some things from online shopping site, some clothes and fashion jewelry. How does this work in Dubai, in terms of customs, delivery, etc.
Do we need to pay customs?

The questions may be silly, but I'm still very new in UAE, I don't know how anything works... :baby:


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Aramex's Shop & Ship .... 39 dhs / pound from the US.

They say > $250 get 5% custom duties ... although I have had shipments over $250 and I still have yet to get dinged.


----------

